# Early 1900's J.B. Spencer lathe project



## KennyC (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey new guy here. My 2nd post and will no doubt have lots of questions. Hope to learn all I can and do a lot of reading. I had posted some of this regarding this project on my intro post.

I picked up an old barn find wood lathe from out in the woods for about free a month ago. I know about next to nothing about lathes and what I do know is just enough to be dangerous. I really wasn't sure what I wanted to do with it but though it may be fun to restore it and maybe get it up and running again. It's a Spencer lathe that is stamped 1906. Most of the parts are there and in pretty good shape.

So far I have cleaned up the lathe and removed the old paint. I built a stand for it and secured it. Repurposed a treadmill motor for it and wired it up. Last week powered it up for the first time. Surprisingly I got the old girl to spin up. Unfortunately there is about a 32nd inch of wobble at the chuck. This is where I'm at now with the project... Trying to true up the old machine.

Some pics before I stripped the paint.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 27, 2017)

The question is if the runout is in the chuck or in the spindle.  Can you take the chuck off and test it again?


----------



## brino (Nov 27, 2017)

Interesting machine.

That tool rest is obviously from a wood lathe, but the headstock resembles any metal-cutting lathe of that vintage.

If you mount a 12" bar in the chuck can you see/feel the wobble by push/pulling the end of the bar?

-brino


----------



## KennyC (Nov 27, 2017)

Bob had the chuck off for testing today again. Seems like the wobble is much worse with the bronze adapter and chuck attached. Hardly anything noticable at just the spindle threads.

The bronze nut seems to fit loosely until it's forced up against the spindle bearing. I had it over at a local machine shop and they suggested to check the bronze nut first.

Problem is for me is that the spindle thread is 1 1/8-12 and OD of the bronze adapter is 1 5/8-10. Which is also the threading of the chuck back plate. I can't seem to locate anything to adapt to those thread sizes. The machine shop said he could make a new thread adapter but it would be $200+ and that may not be the problem.

I wish I had a easy way to get around those odd size threads.


----------



## KennyC (Nov 27, 2017)

Brino good call I will try that tomorrow.


----------



## dlane (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice ,and welcome to the site, seems to have a three jaw chuck on it, how Are you powering it ? .


----------



## KennyC (Nov 27, 2017)

Some more pics


----------



## KennyC (Nov 27, 2017)

dlane said:


> Nice ,and welcome to the site, seems to have a three jaw chuck on it, how Are you powering it ? .



Thanks I'm using a recycled treadmill motor.


----------



## dlane (Nov 27, 2017)

Flat belt or direct drive, that adapter looks problematic.


----------



## KennyC (Nov 27, 2017)

Right now an old serpentine belt from my truck just for testing.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 27, 2017)

You could get a 1 1/8-12 chuck for it
https://shop.koneita.com/en/puusorvin-pakat/256-puusorvin-sorvauspakka-100mm.html


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 29, 2017)

There's adjustments on the spindle on the head stock just don't over tighten .  A pin spanner may be needed to do it . I'm sure it's letting the spindle travel sideways as it's turning . If you lift up on the spindle will it move up or down ?  I too think it's a wood lathe .


----------



## KennyC (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for suggestions... Got back into it today.

Sbullet I thought I had the headstock adjusted the best I could but you got me thinking. There is a threaded bolt sleeve at the back of the headstock. I could never budge it at all and did not want to break anything. The two other nuts on the outer tube I could move. Those nuts move the spindle fore and aft against the front bushing but could not really get the spindle tight. Seems like the adjustment ran out of taper.

After looking at it for a while I want to give the nut on the back end another try. Sprayed some penetrating oil in the tube. Put the whole adjuster in the vise, got a pipe on my wrench and was able to get it free. Cleaned and lubed everything and put the headstock back together. Was able to get the spindle now nice and snug with zero play. Really looked promising.

Fired up the motor and It still had a wobble. I thought I was on to something but I guess not. I can not move the spindle at all everything is good and tight.

Brino... I chucked up a 18" round stock and could not move it. Of course when I powered up the machine. Still had a "1/16 of run-out.

With the chuck off and lathe spinning I can see no visible oscillation on the spindle. When I hold a tool at the spindle threads I can see just the slightest oscillation. 

At this point I'm not sure what I will try next. Maybe take a closer look at the headstock bronze bushing? I guess the spindle itself could be bent. If that was the case could the spindle end be machined true and new threads be cut? At 1 1/8" could it be turned down to 7/8 or even 3/4? Anyway tomorrow's another day and open to all suggestions.


----------

